# Are you better with names or faces?



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

Names, the faces I know change too often.


----------



## Abstract20 (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't remember names very well but I wont forget a face. All I need to do is take a quick mental snapshot and store it in the pile of crap I call my brain. *toss and score!*


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

I have prosopagnosia, often described as face blindness (cf. colour blindness) or face dyslexia, so I am better with names.


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

I can't remember names or faces all that well, but if I had to choose one it would be faces. Due to my need for accuracy (and not wanting to be embarrassed) I have to be 100% sure of names before I use them.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Neither...

I specialize in vibes.


----------



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

Valiums said:


> Faces.
> 
> It takes me anywhere from a week to a year to get names down. And some, I never do. I could only tell you three of my ten latest teachers, and that's after thinking about it; these are people I see _everyday_.
> 
> ...


 When I remember people like that, by personalities or what kind of personality they put off, I wonder how people view me.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

I find it hard to remember names, but faces I remember even when I don't want to. Same goes for numbers and some useless details. For instance, when I was in high school, I knew the date of birthday of 70% of the class.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Names... I'm primarily an auditory person so it's pretty easy for me to remember someone's name when he/she introduces him/herself.


----------



## Hermes (Aug 9, 2010)

I am much better with faces than names in real life. Names come and go ( damn all of those common names :dry but faces remain. Books (fiction or non-fiction) however seems to be a lot different I can remember a name that is only mentioned once or twice for the rest of the year to the amazement of those around me.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Names, I'm pretty awful with both though really.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Both. It's just matching the face with the name :/


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Neither, really. I even have trouble with my own face and name most of the time.


----------



## username (Apr 6, 2010)

I am much better with faces. I dated this one guy whose name I couldn't remember until after about the fifth date. "Excuse me, what's your name again?"

I am usually much better remembering names if I see them in writing, though.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

ignore....


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

I would say I am pretty even with both. There are times I remember the person's name (but not face wierd) or remember the face but not the name and of course remember both.


----------



## rereshaneera (Apr 29, 2011)

Many people say they know me, but I even don't know (or forget) their names so... yeah.


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

Faces. 

I dunno why, but you're just not that interesting. 
I don't care what your name is if you don't make yourself interesting. 

I'll remember you by your name if you're interesting. 
Otherwise, you'll just be another person I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

faces. cannot remember the darned names..


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

For me it is a combination of face, voice and body language. I usually remember the face and the personality of somebody.


----------



## peddroelm (Feb 23, 2011)

poor with faces // terrible with names


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Examine this scenario: 

Social Networking Mixer: 

Person: Hi, my name is [insert name] ::hands business card:: 
Me: Oh hey, [insert real name] ::hands business card:: 
_small talk small talk small talk small talk small talk_

[*End conversation.*]

I flip person's business card and write a little blurb: " Woman with too much make up wearing some killer shoes. She likes dogs. Met at social networking mixer." 

That is the only way I can remember people. I forget names and faces if nothing grabs my attention about someone's appearance. But usually I forget names more often.


----------



## Askeladden (Mar 13, 2011)

It depends on whether I new the person's name or their face first. But usually faces.


----------



## Kairos (Jul 28, 2010)

Faces. But I don't remember the face details, only the face as a whole. I still remember when my cooworker/friend was surprised because I didn't know his eyes were green until some girl who just happen to pass by mentioned it. I knew this cooworker 4 months at the time, 2 months on training course, and 2 months shearing a laptop at work. So yeah, faces as whole.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

People will often remember my name but I will forget their name and it is rather embarrassing sometimes and have to be subtle with no reference to their "name". I've forgotten my long term friends names weirdly before.


----------

